

Show HN: Vim SuperMan - z1mm32m4n
https://github.com/Z1MM32M4N/vim-superman

======
kiwim
I love a good plugin as much as the next guy but that is just unnecessary. All
this "plugin" does is source an existing plugin that ships with vim and wraps
around it. Might as well do that:

    
    
      function nan {
      nvim \
        -c "source \$VIMRUNTIME/ftplugin/man.vim" \
        -c "Man $*" \
        -c "set number relativenumber readonly|only" \
      }
    

My method even works with neovim! And you don't need to edit your
.vimrc/.nvimrc nor does it force any settings on you.

I should put that on my CV.

------
mcovey
I've always had good enough results just using "vim <(man -Pcat man)"

